

Global Adventures in Wireless Electronics - soldersmoke
http://soldersmoke.com/book.htm

======
hga
Looks very interesting, $20 + S&H for US customers, although #%( _& #%_(&
Amazon.com for refusing to sell print on-demand books that aren't printed by
their POD subsidiary.

